# Salvini , dal " mai più con Silvio " alla piazza con lui



## Super_Lollo (8 Novembre 2015)

Salvini - Berlusconi - Meloni , oggi i 3 sono andati in piazza a Bologna e si segnala la grottesca prestazione di Berlusconi che dopo esser stato subissato di fischi per tutto il suo discorso è stato quasi " cacciato " dallo stesso Salvini visibilmente imbarazzato .

Berlusconi appena salito sul palco è stato sommerso dai " Matteo Matteo Matteo " gridati dai giovani padani che hanno prima ignorato poi fischiato sonoramente l ex Cavaliere .

Berlusconi che come fosse il 1994 ripete a menadito lo stesso copione " Lo volete fare un gioco ? " e qui la folla anni fa andava in delirio , oggi non risponde e continua imperterrita a fischiarlo ... " volete ancora i comunisti al governo ?" Altra bordata di fischi ... A quel punto Salvini interrompe lo show con un " buoni ragazzi che è finita " ... Silvio come nulla fosse riprende " volete la caduta di Equitalia ? " ... Altra bordata di fischi e " insulti " rivolti chiaramente al personaggio e non al discorso .

A questo punto Salvini visibilmente imbarazzato e deluso prende la parola e " spinge " il vecchio leader a scendere dal palco ..


----------



## Blu71 (8 Novembre 2015)

Con queste opposizioni Renzi governerà altri 20 anni.


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Novembre 2015)

Berlusconi : " se andremo al Governo toglieremo la tassa sulla prima cosa " .

Nessuno dei presenti l ha avvertito che tra 20 giorni lo farà Renzie   

Sempre più epico l 80enne hahaha


----------



## juventino (9 Novembre 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Con queste opposizioni Renzi governerà altri 20 anni.



Direi pure 50.


----------



## Arrigo4ever (9 Novembre 2015)

Quando arrivano "ordini dall'alto" in funzione anti Grillo (forse) , anche Salvini china la testa e obbedisce . L'importante è raccattare il solito zoccolo duro di centrodestra e qualche disilluso ex astenuto che si sta rendendo conto del pericolo Renzi . La Meloni è la solita controfigura di Salvini per il centro-sud utile per fare un "rabbocco" di voti dove la lega ha sempre arrancato, stesso schema con cui giocano dal '94.
Berlusconi ormai sembra un automa impazzito che, avendo fatto corto circuito, ripete all'infinito gli stessi movimenti :secondo me se lo aprono ha dentro dei transistor.....


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Novembre 2015)

Come ho sempre affermato lega, fardelli d'italia, ncd sono solo succursali di FI, solo dei polli li possono votare


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Novembre 2015)

E dai Salveeene ha fatto bene a presentarsi con Silvio  ... La gente vuole facce nuove e novità e lui arriva con il politicante più odiato della storia  .

La cosa bella della politica ma soprattutto dei politicanti italioti è il cambio di idea istantaneo.. per non dimenticare ecco un piccolo elenco di cosa diceva Salveeene fino a 3 mesi fa : 


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



«Berlusconi ha esaurito il suo mandato, nel futuro della Lega ci sarà una corsa solitaria» (settembre 2011)

«Berlusconi ha già dato, si preoccupi di tenere Thiago Silva e Ibrahimovic al Milan, perché ha l’età per dedicarsi ad altro e non più alla politica» (luglio 2012)

«La nostra gente non ne vuole sapere di un ritorno in campo di Berlusconi. Basta, basta per sempre» (luglio 2012)

«No, basta, pietà. Non ricominciamo con la Berlusconeide» (ottobre 2012)

«La presenza di Berlusconi non aiuta a parlare di programmi e proposte concrete, speriamo in un centrodestra nuovo e pulito» (dicembre 2012)

«Con Berlusconi in campo non è possibile alcun accordo»
(gennaio 2013)

«A 80 anni tutti hanno il dovere e il diritto di lasciare spazio ad altri» (maggio 2014)

«Berlusconi è il tappetino di Renzi» (settembre 2014)

«Io goleador e Berlusconi regista? Nel mio modulo il regista non è previsto» (dicembre 2014)

«Lui è il passato, non può fare il leader» (marzo 2015)


----------



## smallball (9 Novembre 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Con queste opposizioni Renzi governerà altri 20 anni.



non credo che Super_Lollo sia concorde con la tua opinione


----------



## Underhill84 (9 Novembre 2015)

Salvini ormai lo sbugiardano pure in B4.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Novembre 2015)

Comunque tralasciando le ormai noiosissime discussioni sul M5S, sinceramente non capisco su cosa si possa appoggiare il centro destra in generale per attaccare Renzi, di fatto l'unico vero leader che hanno.
L'accusa più grande che si possa fare a Renzi è di aver fatto tutte le riforme neoliberiste che erano nei programmi di PDL e lega, oltretutto Renzi le ha fatte in due anni, loro non le avevano fatte in 10.
La stessa immigrazione, al momento il cavallo della lega (anche perchè non ha null'altro da offrire) il PD la favorisce non certo per umanismo ma sempre in ossequio al neoliberismo dilagante che abbisogna di moderni schiavi per nutrirsi e assoggettare le classi operai troppo viziate da noi a loro giudizio, è anche qui è certo che le politiche dell'attuale centrodestra sarebbero identiche nonostante affermino il contrario (anche qui il loro decennio di governo è illuminante).

Certo che siamo in un paese ridicolo, la sinistra per governare si avvale di riforme di destra (neoliberale) e per giunta rispetto alla teorica vera destra le finalizza pure.


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Novembre 2015)

smallball ha scritto:


> non credo che Super_Lollo sia concorde con la tua opinione



guarda , non mi stupisco più di niente .. il M5S ci metterà tutta la buona volontà poi la gente se sarà cosi miope da rivotare il trittico " back in 1994 " non possiamo farci niente


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Novembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Certo che siamo in un paese ridicolo, la sinistra per governare si avvale di riforme di destra (neoliberale) e per giunta rispetto alla teorica vera destra le finalizza pure.



Il paradosso


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Novembre 2015)

Imbarazzanti, soprattutto il nostro vecchio presidente che ormai dovrebbe andare solo in pensione...fa quasi pena vederlo che borbotta scemate a tutto spiano..pensare che ha ancora un nuvolo di elettori 

come sempre poi disgustoso l'atteggiamento dei soliti sovversivi antidemocratici che fanno una contro manifestazione violenta e cercano di andare allo scontro...i rudimenti della democrazia a sti signori non entreranno mai in zucca..


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Novembre 2015)

Berlusconi : *" La più grande paura è che da quanto vedo dai mie sondaggi si andrà ad un ballottaggio tra PD e M5S e sicuramente vincerà il M5S ed è una cosa CHE NON DEVE SUCCEDERE " *.

Poi ancora : " gli elettori del M5S sono dei BALORDI comandati da un HITLER che fa gli stessi discorsi del cancelliere tedesco " 

TUTTO VERO , andate a sentirvi i deliranti 10 minuti sul palco . 


PS: lo sentite l'odore della paura ??? lo sentite l'odore di quello che sta per capire che tutti i suoi malaffari potrebbero essere cancellati ???


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Novembre 2015)

Non so se sono peggio quei 3 sul palco o quelli andati ad ascoltarli, speroper loro che almeno gli abbiano pagato viaggio e pasto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Novembre 2015)

Clamoroso errore di Salvini.


----------



## Arrigo4ever (9 Novembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> .................Certo che siamo in un paese ridicolo, la sinistra per governare si avvale di riforme di destra (neoliberale) e per giunta rispetto alla teorica vera destra le finalizza pure.



Secondo me invece non c'è nulla di ridicolo , anzi se vogliamo, è logico . Molte cose spacciate per 

Liberali ( che in realtà di Liberale non hanno assolutamente nulla, quello è liberismo per come lo può 

intendere uno come Berlusconi ) e volute "dall' alto" non potevano certo essere più messe in atto da 

chi alla fine ha badato solo agli affari suoi come lo sbrodolone Arcoriano , che più di una volta ha 

fallito la missione.Preso atto di questo, hanno "incaricato" di farle fare il pifferaio di Firenze, con il 

risultato grottesco di sdoganare a sinistra delle riforme di destra (del peggior tipo).Quindi è più che 

mai lampante che i "piani alti" abbiano già deciso e decidano per noi quale strada prendere , 

indipendentemente da chi vince le elezioni.Chiamalo ridicolo.......




Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> ............come sempre poi disgustoso l'atteggiamento dei soliti sovversivi antidemocratici che fanno una contro manifestazione violenta e cercano di andare allo scontro...i rudimenti della democrazia a sti signori non entreranno mai in zucca..




La cosa raccapricciante è che poi a conti fatti ,con i loro atteggiamenti questi signori sono e 

diventano i migliori alleati di chi vorrebbero combattere .Berlusconi ne vorrebbe molti ma molti di più

di antagonisti come quelli che, "spaventando" i moderati,sono per lui la miglior campagna 

elettorale che possano fargli .Sara mica che, sotto sotto, gli ha staccato qualche assegno ?





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Berlusconi : *"
> PS: lo sentite l'odore della paura ??? lo sentite l'odore di quello che sta per capire che tutti i suoi malaffari potrebbero essere cancellati ???*


*


Io di odore ne sento un 'altro.......Ma riguardo ai suoi malaffari temo che ormai sia riuscito come si 

suol dire a "farla franca ".Per come la penso io e per quel che ne so io potevano metterlo in galera e

conciarlo per le feste molti ,molti anni fa, ma "stranamente" lo hanno lasciato andare avanti .Mica per

niente è stato un piduista.........*


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Novembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Imbarazzanti, soprattutto il nostro vecchio presidente che ormai dovrebbe andare solo in pensione...fa quasi pena vederlo che borbotta scemate a tutto spiano..pensare che ha ancora un nuvolo di elettori
> 
> *come sempre poi disgustoso l'atteggiamento dei soliti sovversivi antidemocratici che fanno una contro manifestazione violenta e cercano di andare allo scontro...i rudimenti della democrazia a sti signori non entreranno mai in zucca..*



Hai ragione, però devo ammettere che vedere ancora in giro Berlusconi, forzisti e leghisti dopo i danni che hanno fatto e in più spacciarsi per il nuovo, fa veramente venire il sangue al cervello


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Novembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Non so se sono peggio quei 3 sul palco o quelli andati ad ascoltarli, speroper loro che almeno gli abbiano pagato viaggio e pasto



Senza dubbio i dementi andati ad ascoltare...anche se io distinguerei tra i leghisti che almeno hanno la loro "idea" (condivisibile o meno) e si rispecchiano nel loro leader rispetto ai forzisti indomiti ormai perfino incommentabili nel sostenere un uomo finito..


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Novembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, però devo ammettere che vedere ancora in giro Berlusconi, forzisti e leghisti dopo i danni che hanno fatto e in più spacciarsi per il nuovo, fa veramente venire il sangue al cervello



Ok ma avrebbero fatto uguale se sul palco c'erano Qui Quo e Qua...il punto è che per certa gente la democrazia è che se fa una manifestazione il centrosinistra è legittima se la fa il centrodestra si deve cercare di impedirla...in democrazia chiunque ha il diritto di esporre le sue idee


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Novembre 2015)

All'approssimarsi delle elezioni vedrete Salvini che andrà a prendersi pure l'alleanza con Alfano, dopo averlo insultato di continuo


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Novembre 2015)

Arrigo4ever ha scritto:


> Secondo me invece non c'è nulla di ridicolo , anzi se vogliamo, è logico . Molte cose spacciate per
> 
> Liberali ( che in realtà di Liberale non hanno assolutamente nulla, quello è liberismo per come lo può
> 
> ...



Hai completamente ragione sul fatto che "liberismo" non abbia nulla a che vedere con "liberale", io ho usato il termine neo liberale, ma è più corretto parlare di neo liberismo 

anche sul fatto che ci stiano governando i mercati internazionali e la BCE non ci sono dubbi, come che siano stati loro a far cadere il governo Berlusconi, che pertanto non accetterebbero mai nemmeno se rivincesse.
*Però è importante chiarire che Berlusconi non è assolutamente andato contro questi "piani alti" tant'è che poi li ha appoggiati in toto sia con Monti che con Renzi, il suo problema è che era troppo occupato a farsi le sue leggine ad personam e a far rubacchiare alla giornata tutto il suo sistema per impegnarsi in riforme così antipopolari.*


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Novembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Imbarazzanti, soprattutto il nostro vecchio presidente che ormai dovrebbe andare solo in pensione...fa quasi pena vederlo che borbotta scemate a tutto spiano..pensare che ha ancora un nuvolo di elettori
> 
> come sempre poi disgustoso l'atteggiamento dei soliti sovversivi antidemocratici che fanno una *contro manifestazione violenta *e cercano di andare allo scontro...i rudimenti della democrazia a sti signori non entreranno mai in zucca..



Nell'unico video che ho visto (sta su Repubblica), c'erano i Leghisti che prendevano a schiaffi e calci quelli dei centri sociali


----------



## admin (9 Novembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Nell'unico video che ho visto (sta su Repubblica), c'erano i Leghisti che prendevano a schiaffi e calci quelli dei centri sociali



Davvero una bella lotta, tra tutti e due i gruppi...


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Novembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Nell'unico video che ho visto (sta su Repubblica), c'erano i Leghisti che prendevano a schiaffi e calci quelli dei centri sociali



Ti sarai perso i video dei centri sociali che caricano la polizia e del poliziotto ferito d una bomba carta...ma sicuramente sarà sfuggita di mano, del resto chi di noi non gira abitualmente con delle bombe carta nello zaino? Non si sa mai cosa può capitare oggigiorno no?


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Novembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ti sarai perso i video dei centri sociali che caricano la polizia e del poliziotto ferito d una bomba carta...ma sicuramente sarà sfuggita di mano, del resto chi di noi non gira abitualmente con delle bombe carta nello zaino? Non si sa mai cosa può capitare oggigiorno no?



Nono ho letto ho letto, con unico intendevo l'unico che ho visto io...
se la democrazia non la rispettano quelli dei centri sociali, figurati gente di stampo fascista che ne è l'antitesi.



Admin ha scritto:


> Davvero una bella lotta, tra tutti e due i gruppi...



Il massimo dello squallore, tizi buzzurri che prendevano a palate i tipi coi rasta che nel frattempo erano in preda a chissà quali sostanze e non capivano nulla


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Novembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Nono ho letto ho letto, con unico intendevo l'unico che ho visto io...
> se la democrazia non la rispettano quelli dei centri sociali, figurati gente di stampo fascista che ne è l'antitesi.
> 
> 
> ...



Che luoghi comuni vecchio  ... Io quando ci andavo a suonare nei centri sociali non avevano tutti i rasta


----------



## Blu71 (9 Novembre 2015)

smallball ha scritto:


> non credo che Super_Lollo sia concorde con la tua opinione



Mi meraviglierei del contrario.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (9 Novembre 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Mi meraviglierei del contrario.



Attenzioni alle prossime politiche credo che il PD non abbia rivali (e forse è anche giusto vedere i frutti del suo lavoro) ma se il M5S prende Roma sono azzi, anche perchè far peggio di chi li ha preceduti non sarebbe possibile nemmeno volendo


----------



## AntaniPioco (9 Novembre 2015)

Ultimamente ho votato lega... ma questo passo verso Silvio... Non lo concepisco proprio

Il discorso di Berlusconi sul palco è stato veramente imbarazzante


----------



## ildemone85 (9 Novembre 2015)

alle politiche probabilmente voterò la meloni, poi se al ballottaggio vanno renzi e i grillocomunisti, non ho dubbi, voterò per il matteo fiorentino


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Novembre 2015)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> alle politiche probabilmente voterò la meloni, poi se al ballottaggio vanno renzi e i grillocomunisti, non ho dubbi, voterò per il matteo fiorentino



Cioè quindi tu tra dei sicuri mafiosi di Mafia capitale è un gruppo di ragazzi che legittimamente possono non piacerti ma che oggettivamente non hanno ancora governato quindi ALMENO non hai la sicurezza che rubino i soldi , voti PD ? 
Mi dai una spiegazione logica per cortesia


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Novembre 2015)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> alle politiche probabilmente voterò la meloni, poi se al ballottaggio vanno renzi e i *grillocomunisti*, non ho dubbi, voterò per il matteo fiorentino








Tranquillo, vai sul sicuro anche votando il Movimento


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Novembre 2015)

Sono tipo imbarazzato e confuso : 



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



[video]https://youmedia.fanpage.it/embed/VkDloOSwu9G9UV7U[/video]


----------



## ildemone85 (10 Novembre 2015)

grillo dice una cosa, mentre i parlamentari guarda caso, votano sempre tutte le schifezze di sel ed ex pd, non li ho mai visti votare con il cdx


----------



## ildemone85 (10 Novembre 2015)

e sta cosa dell'onestà ha stufato, meglio un ladro capace, che un onesto incapace.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Novembre 2015)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> grillo dice una cosa, mentre i parlamentari guarda caso, votano sempre tutte le schifezze di sel ed ex pd, non li ho mai visti votare con il cdx



Il fatto che la gente di destra dia dei comunisti al M5S e quelli di sinistra gli diano dei fascisti lo trovo piuttosto tranquillizzante,

in generale il M5S non potrà mai appoggiare mozioni dei Berluschini e di tutti i suoi partitini fantoccio, compresa la Meloni, che sono il peggio del peggio dal punto di vista di aiuti ai mafiosi, agli speculatori e molto spesso antiliberali.

Credo però che potrebbe condividere molte battaglie della destra sociale (quella vera non quella di Lega e fardelli d'italia) compreso il problema immigrazione e rom, oltre naturalmente alle principali battaglie progressiste democratiche (che dovrebbero essere appannaggio di PD e SEL, ma che sappiamo benissimo non essere così).

Ci può anche essere la speranza che adotti alcune politiche liberali, cosa che in Italia non fà nessuno,
è incredibile come in Italia non ci sia un forte partito liberale, visto che a parole lo sono la maggioranza degli italiani.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Novembre 2015)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> e sta cosa dell'onestà ha stufato, meglio un ladro capace, che un onesto incapace.



bona , chiudiamo qui il forum .


----------



## Danielsan (10 Novembre 2015)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> e sta cosa dell'onestà ha stufato, meglio un ladro capace, che un onesto incapace.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Novembre 2015)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> e sta cosa dell'onestà ha stufato, meglio un ladro capace, che un onesto incapace.





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> bona , chiudiamo qui il forum .





Danielsan ha scritto:


>



Potrebbe anche non essere un discorso del tutto sbagliato, sono in molti ad affermarlo,
per esempio quelli che affermano che non si fidano della politica economica dei cinquestelle rispetto ai poli tradizionali stà giusto affermando la stessa cosa in maniera più elegante (e ipocrita).

il problema è che noi ci troviamo indubbiamente di fronte a dei ladri incapaci


----------



## James Watson (10 Novembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> bona , chiudiamo qui il forum .



Lollo, paradossalmente, devo dare ragione al il Demone. Finché non capirete questo punto che cerco di spiegarti da mesi, non farete mai quel salto di qualità che vi porterà ad essere visti come vera forza di governo. State commettendo da anni lo stesso errore commesso 20 anni fa dal csx... noi ci abbiamo messo una ventina di anni per capirlo (in parte), la cosa preoccupante è che, nonostante l'esempio precedente, voi vi state arroccando su questa posizione, assolutamente inconcludente.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Novembre 2015)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Lollo, paradossalmente, devo dare ragione al il Demone. Finché non capirete questo punto che cerco di spiegarti da mesi, non farete mai quel salto di qualità che vi porterà ad essere visti come vera forza di governo. State commettendo da anni lo stesso errore commesso 20 anni fa dal csx... noi ci abbiamo messo una ventina di anni per capirlo (in parte), la cosa preoccupante è che, nonostante l'esempio precedente, voi vi state arroccando su questa posizione, assolutamente inconcludente.



vero , potresti anche avere ragione .. ma da parte mia io rimango tutta la vita dalla parte dell onestà .. io premierò sempre nella mia vita indipendetemente che si parli di politica o di lavoro chi fa il suo ONESTAMENTE . 

Poi , può anche sbagliare e sbaglierà ma l'onesto parte da un preconcetto di vita che è da premiare , e dovresti da persona intelligente quale sei pensarla cosi ... 

io quante volte ti ho detto che non mando al macero tutto il PD ? perchè anche dentro al PD ci sono personaggi che potrebbero veramente fare del bene ( Civati ) ma che si mettono però al servizio dei poteri forti snaturando completamente i propri ideali e le motivazioni che li hanno spunti ad entrare in politica . 

Io capisco il punto di vista del demone ma non lo condivido , io parto come primo punto della mia vita la SERIETA' il RISPETTO e l'onesta , senza questi 3 punti cardine continueremo ad essere in balia di mafiosi e lobbisti .


----------



## ildemone85 (10 Novembre 2015)

ma il commercialista lo scegliete perchè è bravo a raggirare lo stato senza farvi sgamare, oppure andate da chi è talmente scemo che vi fa pagare tutto?


----------



## James Watson (10 Novembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> vero , potresti anche avere ragione .. ma da parte mia io rimango *tutta la vita dalla parte dell onestà* .. io premierò sempre nella mia vita indipendetemente che si parli di politica o di lavoro chi fa il suo ONESTAMENTE .



Ecco, proprio qui dimostri di non capire il mio ragionamento.
Non esiste una parte che può, da sola, arrogarsi il diritto di rappresentare la "parte dell'onestà". Non poteva farlo il centrosinistra vent'anni fa e non lo può fare neanche il movimento adesso. 
Come dici tu stesso, non mandi al macero tutto il PD perché ci sono personaggi che potrebbero fare del bene (ah, a proposito, guarda che Civati è uscito dal PD qualche mese fa eh...), io aggiungo anche che dentro al PD ci sono persone oneste che si fanno un mazzo così per il proprio territorio, a volte rischiando la propria incolumità per andare contro a quei personaggi che muovono o cercano di muovere le pedine ad un livello "criminoso".
Ci sono nel PD, ma sicuramente ci sono nel movimento queste persone (conosco molti "grillini" che stimo personalmente). Ci sono sicuramente anche nella Lega Nord persone oneste che pensano di fare gli interessi del proprio territorio. E notizia bomba, persone così sono esistite ed esistono ancora in forza italia. 
Il punto della questione è che, la storia politica italiana recente lo dimostra, il tema della legalità è un tema che viene visto dalla maggior parte dell'elettorato come un tema secondario.
Personalmente, è un cruccio, io mi ritrovo sempre più in contrapposizione con il mio stesso partito su questo tema (sono uno dei più attivi all'itnerno su questa tematica), lasciato a mio modo di vedere cadere nel dimenticatoio e "regalato" di fatto al movimento cinque stelle. Però vent'anni di berlusconismo sono lì ad insegnare che con la logica delle contrapposizioni onesti vs ladri non si fa presa sul popolo, noi l'abbiamo capito e ci siamo dati da fare su altri temi (commettendo a mio modo di vedere l'errore che ti ho scritto sopra), voi siete ancora fermi a quel punto e finché non lo supererete non farete molta strada.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Novembre 2015)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Ecco, proprio qui dimostri di non capire il mio ragionamento.
> Non esiste una parte che può, da sola, arrogarsi il diritto di rappresentare la "parte dell'onestà". Non poteva farlo il centrosinistra vent'anni fa e non lo può fare neanche il movimento adesso.
> Come dici tu stesso, non mandi al macero tutto il PD perché ci sono personaggi che potrebbero fare del bene (ah, a proposito, guarda che Civati è uscito dal PD qualche mese fa eh...), io aggiungo anche che dentro al PD ci sono persone oneste che si fanno un mazzo così per il proprio territorio, a volte rischiando la propria incolumità per andare contro a quei personaggi che muovono o cercano di muovere le pedine ad un livello "criminoso".
> Ci sono nel PD, ma sicuramente ci sono nel movimento queste persone (conosco molti "grillini" che stimo personalmente). Ci sono sicuramente anche nella Lega Nord persone oneste che pensano di fare gli interessi del proprio territorio. E notizia bomba, persone così sono esistite ed esistono ancora in forza italia.
> ...



Sarà , accetto la tua idea ma non la condivido . 
Faremo 10 anni di opposizione non andremo mai al governo ma lo faremo da persone LIBERE .


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Novembre 2015)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> ma il commercialista lo scegliete perchè è bravo a raggirare lo stato senza farvi sgamare, oppure andate da chi è talmente scemo che vi fa pagare tutto?



No ma aspetta , stai trollando o dici sul serio ?


----------



## Arrigo4ever (10 Novembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No ma aspetta , stai trollando o dici sul serio ?



Hai capito adesso di cosa parlo, quando ti dico che in Italia e per esempio a Roma la vittoria del M5S non è così scontata ?


----------



## Arrigo4ever (10 Novembre 2015)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> e sta cosa dell'onestà ha stufato, meglio un ladro capace, che un onesto incapace.




 ? Non vi passa neanche per l'anticamera del cervello che in questo paese possano esserci persone capaci e oneste ? Poi forse non lo saranno quelli del M5S , ma questo è un altro discorso.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Novembre 2015)

Arrigo4ever ha scritto:


> ? Non vi passa neanche per l'anticamera del cervello che in questo paese possano esserci persone capaci e oneste ? Poi forse non lo saranno quelli del M5S , ma questo è un altro discorso.



procediamo con calma, per ora abbiamo conosciuto solo personaggi incapaci e disonesti, trovarne qualcuno con almeno una delle due doti sarebbe già tanta roba...


----------



## ildemone85 (10 Novembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No ma aspetta , stai trollando o dici sul serio ?



nessun trollaggio, in italia funziona cosi, bisogna affidarsi a professionisti capaci di raggirare le leggi.


----------



## Sir Pilade (10 Novembre 2015)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> nessun trollaggio, in italia funziona cosi, bisogna affidarsi a professionisti capaci di raggirare le leggi.



 è anche a causa di questo ragionamento che siamo con le pezze al sedere ora.


----------



## ildemone85 (10 Novembre 2015)

Sir Pilade ha scritto:


> è anche a causa di questo ragionamento che siamo con le pezze al sedere ora.



è realismo, i sogni comunisti li lascio al movimento delle 5 stelle rosse


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Novembre 2015)

Calma , 3 pagine fa il Movimento si è preso del nuovo fascismo e tu ora dai dei 5 stelle rosse ??  ...

Decidetevi


----------



## smallball (11 Novembre 2015)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Ecco, proprio qui dimostri di non capire il mio ragionamento.
> Non esiste una parte che può, da sola, arrogarsi il diritto di rappresentare la "parte dell'onestà". Non poteva farlo il centrosinistra vent'anni fa e non lo può fare neanche il movimento adesso.
> Come dici tu stesso, non mandi al macero tutto il PD perché ci sono personaggi che potrebbero fare del bene (ah, a proposito, guarda che Civati è uscito dal PD qualche mese fa eh...), io aggiungo anche che dentro al PD ci sono persone oneste che si fanno un mazzo così per il proprio territorio, a volte rischiando la propria incolumità per andare contro a quei personaggi che muovono o cercano di muovere le pedine ad un livello "criminoso".
> Ci sono nel PD, ma sicuramente ci sono nel movimento queste persone (conosco molti "grillini" che stimo personalmente). Ci sono sicuramente anche nella Lega Nord persone oneste che pensano di fare gli interessi del proprio territorio. E notizia bomba, persone così sono esistite ed esistono ancora in forza italia.
> ...



bravo,applausi


----------



## James Watson (11 Novembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sarà , accetto la tua idea ma non la condivido .
> Faremo 10 anni di opposizione non andremo mai al governo ma lo faremo da persone LIBERE .



La mia idea riguarda solo il fatto che ci siano persone oneste in tutti i partiti/movimenti. Così come in tutti i partiti/movimenti ci sono "furbetti" o "delinquenti".
Il resto del mio post è solo una triste constatazione della realtà, non sono affatto felice che sia così.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (11 Novembre 2015)

James Watson ha scritto:


> *La mia idea riguarda solo il fatto che ci siano persone oneste in tutti i partiti/movimenti.* Così come in tutti i partiti/movimenti ci sono "furbetti" o "delinquenti".
> Il resto del mio post è solo una triste constatazione della realtà, non sono affatto felice che sia così.



Ai vertici assolutamente no, alla base certamente si, tanti anche nella lega
unica eccezione F. I. e voglio vedere se qualcuno ha il coraggio di smentirmi


----------



## James Watson (11 Novembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ai vertici assolutamente no, alla base certamente si, tanti anche nella lega
> unica eccezione F. I. e voglio vedere se qualcuno ha il coraggio di smentirmi



io un tizio onesto che sta in forza italia lo conosco.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (11 Novembre 2015)

James Watson ha scritto:


> io un tizio onesto che sta in forza italia lo conosco.



Sei sicuro? te lo dico perchè ho avuto molto a che fare con assessori e consiglieri comunali e quelli di Forza Italia erano sempre invariabilmente o personaggi inquietanti o semplici portaborse arrivisti.
Io ho collaborato spesso in iniziative ambientaliste o sociali è spesso ho trovato persone entusiaste e colaborative in tutti gli schieramenti, gli unici totalmente privi di interesse e che si limitavano unicamente a seguire le indicazioni di voto erano o PD o FI.
La gente di altri schieramenti magari erano contrari ma motivavano più o meno razionalmente la loro posizione, i piddini e soprattutto i forzisti li ho trovati sempre totalmente abulici e disinteressati, oltre che spaventati a esternare pareri personali soprattutto nei consigli comunali o di quartiere.


----------



## Arrigo4ever (11 Novembre 2015)

James Watson ha scritto:


> io un tizio onesto che sta in forza italia lo conosco.



Stordiscilo e mettilo subito in un barattolone sotto etere che lo portiamo al museo di scienze naturali : farebbe il paio perfetto con un unicorno..........


----------

